# How many on here have long coats?



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I see so many cute pics with short coats and puppy cuts....but how many on here keep a long coat? Izzy is 2 1/2 and her length has never been trimmed....just her paw pads and poo path. I just can't imagine Izzy without the fluff of hair floating around her. 

How many others comb out a long coat everyday?

















I just saw my title on this one.







I should not type before I've had a cup of coffee


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Izzy is a cutie









Abbie is nearly 7 months & i dont plan on getting her cut.

The Boyz on the other hand have had many cuts but now i'm trying to grow them, so it's 3 here for daily grooming


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

So far this is what im getting out of Divo. He's year n 2 mo 
And in the sig you can see Courtneys.. Hers i do not plan on getting cut. 
It looks like Divo is short from back to long in front.. I wished it was all 
same length long.. Course his front legs and his ha ha hairy chest makes
it look longer in front..


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

I love the daily grooming and would love a long coat - but I've only got one Malt (and a Westie).
H.o.w.e.v.e.r.... my Malt puppy is growing upwards faster than his coat is growing downwards.
At the moment, it looks like we are both going backwards on the long coat thingy.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am planning to grow Snowy's hair. I might cut is though, will se how it goes







but so far, I like it



> I see so many cute pics with short coats and puppy cuts....but how many on here keep a long coat? Izzy is 2 1/2 and her length has never been trimmed....just her paw pads and poo path. I just can't imagine Izzy without the fluff of hair floating around her.[/B]


How many others comb out a long coat everyday?












OH Izzy, you are always so pretty in these pictures. I like you better with long hair and pink nose







you are a pretty girl



> I just saw my title on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Izzy is gorgeous!!! I had to cut Gnocci into a puppy cut. His puppy coat is matting his adult coat. Especially under his arms and on his belly. I would love to see him in full coat. But short is so much easier right now.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

My Sassy is in full coat and has never been cut except for trimming the bottom length. I have to trim her bottom skirt even with the floor or else she walks on it. 

[attachment=13791:attachment]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Pixel is 8mo and hasnt been trimmed.....i dont brush her daily..more so everyother day. i will prob cut it one day, but right now im seeing how long i can get it.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

> My Sassy is in full coat and has never been cut except for trimming the bottom length. I have to trim her bottom skirt even with the floor or else she walks on it.
> 
> [attachment=13791:attachment][/B]


How long is her center back fur?
Sassy is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

s







s uga is 17 months ,i love her hair long, iam never getting it cut.going away to visit my sisster at christmas, my daughter promises me she will take care of suga and brush her for me, who knows when iget back ?? she says she will tidy her room to


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I had Toy in full coat for about a year or so.
Here's a pic of her ..
[attachment=13802:attachment]

But I like her better like this:

[attachment=13804:attachment] 

oops..minus the clown nose LOL

Cosy is growing hers and is almost there:

[attachment=13805:attachment] 

I always use a pin brush and never a comb, except on their faces.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> How long is her center back fur?
> Sassy is BEAUTIFUL!![/B]


Sassy's hair is actually turning up about 2 inches right now. Here is her last years Halloween picture. She looks like this............needs her bottom trimmed even with the floor again.

[attachment=13806:attachment]


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey's coat is short but I'm letting it grow out. I thought I would have to comb her out everynight but every other night seems to be fine. Now that her adult coat is in she isn't getting little matts. So we will see. I'm hoping I can get a longer coat on her but I do like the short hair on the face. I don't like the long hair around her mouth, but I will let it grow and see if it "grows" on me.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am hopeful that Mr Wookie will grow a great coat... he has not had a hair cut and his hair is about the same length as Bill's Divo.

Sara prefers to keep Sir Micro in a short puppy cut and I keep Bella in a short cut due to her waves.

I comb Bella and Mr Wookie every day.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I prefer the long hair. Sadie is 6 months and has never been cut. Bucky did have to get shaved about 4 months ago because he and Sadie play so rough and she is always biting on him, causing matting. I hope to be able to grow his back out.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Secret's hair is to the floor. Pocket's hair is growing nicely and has not been cut. I guess I am a glutton for punishment because I have decided to grow out Emma (1/2 sister to Stacy's Caddy) for show too. I will have Pocket and Emma going through transition about the same time. I don't know if I'm up to it or not. I've been known to cut dogs down when they get to this point, only to regret it later. I find brushing the long coat relaxing to me with Secret, who enjoys it. Hopefully, the other two will get to that point. I often pick mine up and give them a quick going over. I keep brushes in two places in the den so that I have them handy.


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

[attachment=13830:attachment]We had Muffett alway in long coat but even at 5 it never grew past this point.

Rose is short now and I wish I had done it sooner


Cameo is in the avatar...........



Tristan you have all seen..also in long coat. Tristan requires more frequent grooming due to his coat, but he just sleeps through the grooming










sigh......again I cant figure out this picture thing to show all of their pics here. Its only letting me uplad 1 pic. Ill reread the dirctions when I have more time


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Poptart is only 6 months old but I plan to keep him in a full coat. I love them in a full coat so all of mine are kept in full coats, they look so gorgeous that way. Poptart's hair is getting long, it still has a little bit to go but it is only like 2 or 3 inches from touching the floor. I can't wait until it gets longer. His hair is already so beautiful, just imagine when it is even longer!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley is in a long coat & he gets a brush morning & night - hard work especially when he's not in the mood! We recently got a pin brush & we LOVE it, so things are finally looking up ... HOWEVER, as summer is about to hit, it simply would not be fair to keep his coat long, its just way too hot .. so we are off to the groomer for his summer 'do' this weekend







I finally have a great brush, great shampoo & his coat is in the best condition it has EVER been in & now its time to give it all the chop







Oh well, there's always next winter .... don't know how I will go with 2 long coats next winter tho! eeek!

Dakota, well, she's only a baby, so we shall see what happens when her coat starts to transition .... also, see how she goes in the heat - so far she hasn't been cut, but the weather & her comfort will dictate what I do there ....


----------



## akaivyleaf (Jul 24, 2006)

Cocoa is 8 months, and her coat is growing. I plan to see how long it will grow, the groomer trims her paws and hind region every 3 weeks though. I have noticed growth in the 3 months I've had her, so I'm hopeful it will reach the floor.

I love to see her run, her hair just flows, and its a beautiful sight.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Lexi's hair is long right now. She has a pretty, silky coat, but it mats like crazy. My groomer & I hope that she's still going through her coat change & this matting will get better!! Little Gracie is still a baby (16 weeks old today







), but I plan to let her hair grow, too.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I am growing Circe out, she has only been trimmed. I prefer the long coat but ask me in a few years I might change my mind. I love how Brit keeps Cosy!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

For me, there is nothing like a Malt in full coat! Luci is 9 months and her hair is getting so long~~! I can't wait til she has her full coat. Right now it seems like the hair on her chest is not growing as long as her back though. Her back seems to be about 6 inches now. I guess some of it had to be because I had her trimmed to even her skirt out when she was 5 months old. It will grow!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Our little boy has long hair and we patiently brush/comb out everyday. It's not full length yet. We just love his long hair. 
Scooter Pie says Izzy & Sassy are knockouts, drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I got Caddy when all the hard work had already been done for me, I'm just trying not to ruin the gorgeous coat Dian sent her to me with! 

Lucy, I had her cut at 6 mos because I didn't know how to deal with the sudden matting she developed under her arms and so I had her shaved down. Now I'm trying to grow her out so I can get her in the ring and REALLY regretting having her shaved!

at 6 mos
[attachment=13860:attachment]
Last weekend in a match show, 11 mos
[attachment=13859:attachment]

like Faye said, i enjoy the process of grooming and luckily I have the time for it!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I had Toy in full coat for about a year or so.
> Here's a pic of her ..
> [attachment=13802:attachment]
> 
> ...


awww... Love the pics of Toy... reminds me of kodie..








Cosy is a sweetie pie too of course!

BTW... I luv your siggy!!


Ohh yeah.. and I am also in the process of growing kelsie's hair out.. she is around 8 months old and I have never cut her hair yet... I am a bad mommy.. I only brush her about 1 or 2 times a week... it just depends on how crazy she plays. She has GREAT hair! I can easily get matts out of her so i'm lucky. Kodie on the other hand... I am trying to grow his hair back in.. but his hair is still pretty short. If I were to grow his hair real long.. he would have to be brushed everyday... his hair matts really bad!


----------

